# Firefox -> java plugin

## Gentoo-Ed

How can I install a java plugin for firefox? Is this in portage, I couldn't find it. Or do you need to install sun java client somhow?

----------

## elitecodex

Look for a file called libjavaplugin_oji.so (mine is in /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01/plugin/i386/mozilla) and create a link to your firefox's plugin directory

To test it, open up firefox and type 

```
about:plugins
```

 in the address bar.

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

I found the file, after emerging blackdown, but how to make the link?

----------

## Cluster

ln -s <source> <destination>

<destination> can be replaced with a period if you want to name the link the same as the source in the current directory.

Also, I am having the same problem -- I cannot get Java to work in Firefox.  I tried blackdown JRE, blackdown JDK, sun's JRE, sun's JDK.

Specifically, I've tried the following files:

/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/jre1.5.0_01/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so

/opt/j2sdk1.4.2_03/jre/plugin/i386/ns610-gcc32/libjavaplugin_oji.so

They all cause about:plugins to indicate that Java is supported, but when I visit any applet, Firefox refuses to load it!

----------

## Gentoo-Ed

It won't work with me.

----------

## Useful Idiot

Try installing java with 'mozilla' USE-flag enabled. The ebuild then makes the symlink automaticly.(Just in case you didn't do it properly)

----------

## nanoczar

Same problem.  I also tried both blackbox and sun and neither worked.  I have followed the Gentoo Java guide, and have also gone through Sun's instructions to no avail.  I have both java and mozilla in my USE flags too.

This is driving me insane!!!!  Help!!!

----------

## GoofballJM1

You could also go to Java's Official web site and download the binary.  I have done that before on other distros over the years.  They even give you a pretty good tutorial on how to install it. :Wink: 

----------

## mansonmuni

I'm probably a bit late in this discussion, but this worked for me:

```
ln -s /opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.2.01/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

  from the /usr/lib/MozillaFirefox/plugins directory.

Then type 

```
about:config[code] in the URL finder field in firefox.[/code]

Search for "java", and change the name of the plugin to match the name of your plugin.  The default name in my setup was "javaplugin_oji", and I changed it to "libjavaplugin_oji".  I suppose it depends on your java distribution but I think this encapsulates the essence of my solution.  Good luck.[/quote]
```

----------

